# RIP CARL!



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2011)

My Friend Carl Vernon was killed in a plane crash on Wednesday. Carl was a knowledgeable pilot and mechanic and will be dearly missed in the jet war bird community. BLUE SKIES AND TAIL WINDS ALWAYS! 

2nd Plane Crash Victim Identified - Local News - Orlando, FL - msnbc.com


----------



## mikewint (Feb 4, 2011)

FBJ, I did not know your friend but I do extend my condolences to you on the loss of a friend and to his family and friends


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 4, 2011)

My condolences. Very sad news.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. my prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2011)

My condolences FBJ. R.I.P.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 4, 2011)

Fair skies; my prayers for his family, and for yours.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2011)

R.I.P Carl


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2011)

My condolences. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear it, RIP.


----------



## magnu (Feb 4, 2011)

R.I.P. Carl.
My condolances to family and friends


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2011)

Very sad new Joe. My condolences to Carl's family and yours.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2011)

Very sad to hear. My condolences


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Joe, my condolences mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2011)

That stinks....


----------



## Torch (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear this,RIP............


----------



## Geedee (Feb 5, 2011)

Upsetting news Joe, sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Florence (Feb 5, 2011)

"You can keep the things of bronze and stone and give me 
one man to remember me just once a year." 
- Runyon, Damon (1884-1946)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, Joe. My condolences.... 

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2011)

Sad news Joe. My condolences to all.


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 6, 2011)

RIP prayers go out to you and his family.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear of that Joe.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, that sucks big time! 
My thoughts, condolences and prayers go to the family, friends and colleagues of Carl Vernon and Wilton Lentz.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Joe, my condolences mate...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear Joe.

RIP Carl.

TO


----------

